# Jensen Beach Surf report



## akscuba (Jan 27, 2011)

Hit my usual dive/rod n reel fishing spot (great to have them both at the same place 15 minutes away ) this afternoon for a bit of surf fishing and throwing a few plugs.

Got some frozen clams at the local B&T, which was a good spot to go to, bunch of older sharpies who told me everything I needed to know about what to fish and where.


Got set up and did the ol surf spike and 11 ft rod, which raised some eyebrows from 2 guys fishing with 7 ft light rods and holding them.

Well first cast my shock leader flew off Thats what I get for not putting a new one on....


Turned my back for 2 seconds and turned around to see my sandspike down and my rod heading seaward.... Got it in time but missed the fish. Rebaited, recasted, WA BAAAAAAM fish on! Course I was fishing off a pile of rocks with reef in the shallows right in front of me, got a good look at a pompano that was probably pushing 15 lbs before he flipped his tail and spit the hook in 6 inches of water. He was nice enough to wrap my shock leader and sinker right around my hook though. Nice to get that back i guess


Rebait, recast. Old couple comes ploddin down the beach and asks me how fishing is.... Its goin o... BZZZZZZZZZZZZ drag screamin again. After a short fight I worked the fish away from the reef n landed a crevalle jack of a decent size, snapped a few pictures and off he went.


Pretty good start, Im gonna check out a few more areas and fishing at night soon to see what I can do. Want to start avoiding frozen clams and try some fresh shrimp and fresh clam if I can find them. Also got a cast net on the way to try and get some ladyfish that hang around my dock out back.


----------



## BentHook (Dec 22, 2002)

The record pompano is just over 8lbs.You probaly hooked up with a jack crevalle or a permit if the water is warm enough.


----------



## akscuba (Jan 27, 2011)

Im starting to think it was a permit, it definitely wasnt a jack crevalle. 

Darn... back at it next week!


----------

